# Banks who provide online IBAN transfers



## badknee (29 Oct 2007)

do any banks provide an online iban transfer facility?


----------



## funkylady (29 Oct 2007)

yes the AIB i have used this numerous times its so easy there is a small fee


----------



## failsafe (29 Oct 2007)

BOI launched it last week, which now saves me having to transfer from my BOI to AIB, and then to the states. The only thing is, I transferred cash on the 24th and it still hasn't arrived, so it doesn't seem to be as fast as AIB.


----------



## badknee (29 Oct 2007)

thnaks for that. need to transfer money to my wirecard account by iban.

wirecard says it usualy takes 3 working days to transfer by wire transfer using iban

this would mean your money should arrive on tuesday the 30th assuming tomorrow is a bank holiday in the states. 

hope this helps


----------



## thunder99 (29 Oct 2007)

failsafe said:


> BOI launched it last week, which now saves me having to transfer from my BOI to AIB, and then to the states. The only thing is, I transferred cash on the 24th and it still hasn't arrived, so it doesn't seem to be as fast as AIB.



Whats the exchange rate and fee's like the BOI service on US$ transfers?


----------



## failsafe (29 Oct 2007)

thunder99 said:


> Whats the exchange rate and fee's like the BOI service on US$ transfers?



See my posts in http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=66170


----------



## forumfiend (1 Nov 2007)

If you're a BoI customer you have to be a user of 365 Online to be able to do online IBAN transfers. If you're a Bank of Ireland Plus user (as I was), you have to change over to 365 Online. You can do this by calling 1890 365 121.

Beats me why they couldn't just add the IBAN feature to BoI Plus but then again you would have to ask how come they have two different online banks in the first place (I changed from 365 Online to BoI Plus a few years ago at BoI's behest but there is no difference really apart from a snazzier interface and the ability to check stocks and shares).


----------



## Guest124 (12 Mar 2008)

I use BOI 365 online and I have a PTSB Visa Card. Would it be possible for me to register the Credit Card Account so I could pay online (using free banking of course)my Visa Bill from my Current a/c with BOI to my PTSB visa card?


----------



## mathepac (12 Mar 2008)

BroadbandKen said:


> I use BOI 365 online and I have a PTSB Visa Card. Would it be possible for me to register the Credit Card Account so I could pay online (using free banking of course)my Visa Bill from my Current a/c with BOI to my PTSB visa card?


Yes - in 365 online set up a beneficiary under money transfers and then wait 5 or 6 working days for the bank to confirm via snail mail that its been set up.

As a suggestion, the first time you launch money into this new-fangled interweb thingy, choose a small amount like a fiver and check it gets to its destination before transferring some of your billions using it.


----------



## Guest124 (12 Mar 2008)

Their name (name of me on my PTSB visa card I take it?)
Their account number (would this by my actual credit card number e.g.45*9 80** 70** 7**3?)
National sort code (my local PTSB bank?)
or do I use the IBAN number which is very long and what is BIC?
Any help appreciated.


----------



## mathepac (12 Mar 2008)

BroadbandKen said:


> Their name (name of me on my PTSB visa card I take it?)
> Their account number (would this by my actual credit card number e.g.45*9 80** 70** 7**3?)
> National sort code (my local PTSB bank?)
> or do I use the IBAN number which is very long and what is BIC?
> Any help appreciated.


Look at your credit card statement and use the account number and sort code of the destination bank from the credit transfer slip attached to the bottom of the statement and use your credit card number as the reference.

This is not an IBAN type transfer as it doesn't move outside Irish boundaries or banking system.

Phone 365 phone banking if you are still unclear.

HTH


----------



## Guest124 (12 Mar 2008)

Ah yes indeed I see the sort code now and  account number would be the same as my credit card number?


----------



## Guest124 (13 Mar 2008)

Just phoned BOI 365 and they just needed to know the name of the Bank and the credit card number -they didnt even ask for name on the card.


----------



## skrooge (13 Mar 2008)

Having read the thread I realise that my opinion might be coming a little late but here goes anyway.​ 
NIB also offer online IBAN transfer. Once you have the details simply set it up like any other a standard payee. As far as I know (i mist admit I've never had the need to use it) it can all be done from a computer without the need to deal with anyone directly. If its like a normal payee set up it'll ready to go as soon as you click finish. It also has a handy option which allows you to search for the IBAN/swift code via bank, town, country search.   Been using NIB for years and have found the Danske online banking system to be excellent.​


----------



## Crugers (13 Mar 2008)

BroadbandKen said:


> ...and what is BIC?
> Any help appreciated.


Bank Identifier Code
see [broken link removed]


----------



## Haille (17 Mar 2008)

A friend of mine in the U.S. wants to transfer funds into my bank account can they use IBAN.I have BOI and NIB current accounts and Savings account with AIB.Which accounts should they transfer into


----------



## Guest124 (28 Mar 2008)

Haille said:


> A friend of mine in the U.S. wants to transfer funds into my bank account can they use IBAN.I have BOI and NIB current accounts and Savings account with AIB.Which accounts should they transfer into


 

U.S. Banks dont use IBAN as your probably aware by now.


----------



## Guest124 (28 Mar 2008)

Just to finish my PTSB Visa saga, I finally got my letter in the post today (2 week wait-yes Paddy's & Easter I know) with my 7 digit activation code. Maybe they should consider sending the code by e-mail to speed things up a wee bit?


----------

